# A few from the weekend



## moloch05 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeroen, a grad student from the Netherlands, visited me over the weekend. I took him up to Royal NP yesterday. It was a hot day so we did not see a great deal in the open but we did enconter a few interesting animals. The coast walk at Royal is one of my favourites due to its exceptional scenery. 







We were lucky to see a Heath Monitor. I rarely find these on this walk. Here is Jeroen photographing the lizard.












Heath Monitor:











juvenile Jacky Lizard that refused to move. 







We also went out to see a few _Phyllurus platurus_. 










This one was right on the trail. It must have been moving between rock outcrops.






I had a real surprise when I nearly stepped on this "stick" that was hunting along the base of the cliffs. I don't see these often at all. This one was long but it looked to be quite thin. I could only manage this single quick shot before it disappeared into cover.






Regards,
David


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots David, the Coast Walk is a great way to see a variety of wildlife. I like the V. rosenbergi, never been able to get a photo of one. 

Aaron


----------



## gus11 (Feb 22, 2010)

for not seeing much, you saw some good animals....i really need to get down there and see those leaftails


----------



## jamgo (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like a nice tiger........Shame it did not stick around for a better pict.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 22, 2010)

Great pics David, especially of the Heathy. I've occasionally seen them in Kuringai, but not very often at all.


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice photo's, i saw my first Heath Monitor at the Royal, the Jacky Dragon i found there did the same thing it didn't budge one bit, i could of touched it if i wonted to. Did you camp at North Era?
Thanks Tim.


----------

